# TBG Northern Zone shoot at Ranger...Joe and Kim Coots farm!!



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

I didn't take alot of pictures, it was pretty hot and I got there later in the morning. But here is what I did get!!!


----------



## pine nut (May 25, 2017)

I really hate that we had conflicts and could not be there.  It is always so much fun.  I do see however though that things have changed somewhat... Joe had shoes on!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (May 25, 2017)

Forgot to say "THANKS TOMI" for all the pictures they make it easier to tolerate the missing of the event but  at the same time they create a longing to "BE THERE" the next time!  Thank you for all your photos over the years. You have served to put archery in Georgia on the map and caused it to grow so much.  We all owe you a debt of gratitude!
Bill


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2017)

pine nut said:


> Forgot to say "THANKS TOMI" for all the pictures they make it easier to tolerate the missing of the event but  at the same time they create a longing to "BE THERE" the next time!  Thank you for all your photos over the years. You have served to put archery in Georgia on the map and caused it to grow so much.  We all owe you a debt of gratitude!
> Bill



Awwww...thanks Bill! I just love it and the people so much! You and Karin were missed!!


----------

